# the old mans shop



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 26, 2009)

with the start of our new project i figured this would be a good time to show y'all aroud the shop so you could see what were dealing with here.











this is from the center, one panoramic wouldnt get it all, 2 only got about 3/4 of it but there is little of interest in the rest, besides a pool table.






"my" mill 10X54" table r-8 collets 5hp 3-axis dro, the old mans(really there both his) is the same thing exept a little smaller 9X48"table? 3hp 2-axis dro 3hp the picture of it didnt take for some reason.






the "little" lathe 13x40" nothing to brag about it was damaged in shipping so the cross feed wheel is a little screwed up, still cuts fine but is rather inconvenient to use because on the 1 turn+ of slack in the screw.






the big lathe 36.5X84 25hp i posted about it a while back. nov 1941 model






24" slip roll for light guage metal, doesnt get much use.






old surface grinder, a recent purchase bought with the horisontal mill, hasnt bee hooked up yet, not sure what to use it for but it was a good buy, right now its just something to walk around.






horisontal mill dont know the table size 12x60"??? 15hp havent used it yet because the arbor is bent and a new one is around $300 us i belive, he only gave 600 for the whole thing, scap price.






band saw 12X9"?? not really worth a pic but what the hell






drill press also not worth a pic

also things like buzz box, mig, torch.............. you know the rest

thats about it for the matal working machines, wood machines are all behind the big lathe, getting a little crowded in there, 3 years ago i had 2 compact cars and a ext cab long bed pickup in there at the same time, not any more!!


----------



## rake60 (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks like a very well equipped shop.
That horizontal mill is a real treasure!

Rick


----------



## ttrikalin (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow man thanks for sharing the photos - i use them to condition my wife so that I can get permission to bring a tabletop bandsaw into the condo

:bow: 

tom


----------



## Mo deller (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohhh lovely. 1941 lathe,I wonder what that was producing?

Peter Thm:


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 28, 2009)

something at the allis chalmers plant in springfield ill


----------



## reggie98 (Oct 28, 2009)

K&T model ## mill?? Is it a 50 NMTB taper? If so, used arbors and spindle tooling can be found cheaply. Sometimes even on Ebay. If your one and only arbor is bent, you might try straightening it in an hydraulic press. Just need some V blocks, indicator and some patience.  If it's not usable now, how much worse can you make it?


----------



## Mo deller (Oct 29, 2009)

hammers-n-nails  said:
			
		

> something at the allis chalmers plant in springfield ill



Ahh tha'd be tractors then http://www.tractordata.co.uk/allis_chalmers/index.htm

Very important for the war effort here in East Anglia especially. Nice bit of history.


----------

